# What Can I Use To Remove Chalky Residue On Exterior



## 69ss

I washed the outside of my tt today. It looks much better but it still has a chalky look to it and is dull. Is there anything I can use to get rid of this and bring back the shine?
Thanks for any advice!


----------



## mmblantz

You could try a Mcguires claybar kit....but it would be a huge amount of work on a camper. Section it off and do a little at a time.---Mike


----------



## egregg57

McQuires is a good product. I use it frequently on my vehicles and I have used it on my 31RQS. I have not needed it for my fifth wheel yet, but come this spring I can guarrantee she's going to get a nice rub down.

Stuff you'll need:

Plenty of soft terry cloth rags. A bundle of 10 are pretty cheap at Walmart.
Car Washing Sponge
Quality Car Wash detergent such as McGuire's
Black Streak Remover
McGuire's Cleaner / Wax
McGuire's Quick Detailer spray mist
Hand Sanitizer
A&E Awning cleaner
Stiff bristle scrub brush and long or telescoping handle. 
Spray Silicone

Thoroughly wash the exterior of the camper and the awning.

Wearing rain gear and eye protection is a good idea. Using A&E Awning Cleaner at the prescribed ratio, scrub the underside of the awning, keeping the entire surface wet. roll the awning up in short sections scrubbing the top of the awning as you roll it back up. Once you have rolled it all the way back up, using a ladder and the remaining solution scrub the top of the rolled up awning and let it sit closed for about 30 minutes. Save any of the remaining awning cleaning solution.

Rinse the camper down and using a soft bristle brush or good car washing sponge, throughly wash down the sides of the camper. I prefer to do the side of the camper that the awning is on first. Once that side is washed, extend the awning and rinse the awning and the side of the camper you just washed. Inspect the awning for any spots that may have been missed or mthat may need extra attention. Roll the awning back up if more cleaning was necessary and continue on to the next portion of the camper.

After the wash, inspect and remove any additional dirt or grime. Tough spots can be tackled with Hand Sanitizer. That stuff works great on sap and greasy grime. Make sure you evenly clean the outside using a deep cleaner safe for clear coat finishes. Black streak Remover works well too.

Open and rinse the awning again as necessary. If blemishes are still present a bleach and water wash can be done and usually will take care of any remaining "stuff".

Using McQuire's Cleaner / Wax apply the wax to small areas controlling how much is applied, and not to let it dry solid. Apply and remove with terry cloths. The application cloth can be used quite a bit. The cloths being used to remove the wax, should be rotated often, and changed out frequently. You'll see the dirt coming off onto those cloths.

Do not let the cleaner/wax dry before you wipe/buff it off. Once it dries it is very difficult to remove.

Once you have this done, periodically rinse during the season and use McGuires Mist detailer to keep the shine and protect the finish.

You may want to use a clear coat safe rubbing compound in place of ther cleaner, depending on how weathered the finish is.

Finish up with Spray Silicone on your slide gaskets and compartment weather stripping.

It's a spring ritual for me. One I like to include some help with in the form of teenagers or even a reluctant DW.

Eric


----------



## duggy

Another product you might want to try, is Gel Gloss. It has mild abrasives, solvent cleaners, and wax. It takes some elbow grease, but I've used it to bring back the shine on our boat and our last TT. You'll want to wax the trailer to help keep the shine, no matter what product you use to bring it back.


----------



## outback loft

I used a product called Rejex the first year I got the trailer. It is now 3 years later and I am just going to have to redo it. Well worth it in my opinion. It lasted me three years of being at the beach with the trailer and getting salt spray on everything a good portion of the time and salt water seems to strip off any wax you put on anything.


----------



## RyanJL

A neighbor of mine introduced me to a product call "Totally Awesome". It sells at Dollar stores and is rightly named. I had scrubbed and scrubbed before with Black Streak Remover. Major pain and still didn't do the trick. Sprayed on the Totally Awesome cleaner, wiped away with no elbow grease and was floored by the results. Have never used anything else since.


----------



## Scoutr2

Lucas Oil Spray Wax works wonders!

Mike


----------

